# Recommended Setup for a beginner.



## pgalls (Apr 11, 2005)

I am eager to get into fly fishing, as regular spinner rod and real fishing has become less and less interesting over the years. The only thing holding me back is me not knowing anything about it really, and not having gear. I need recomendations for an entire flyfishing rig that will be suitable for anything from small lake and pond fish, to rocky river steelhead fishing(which I will be doing most). Also, if you could recommend some shops in the cleveland westside/southside area that would have equipment suitable, that would be great. Thanks for the help


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out Cabalas # forks combo's as they are priced right and have all size combos I'd go with a 6 wt at least and if your going to do a lot of steel heading for with at least a 9 ft rod. I bought my 3 wt 3 forks comb for just under 100 bucks and had it the next day it comes with a rod,reel backing,line,leader and a Video.My reel is the Prestige one which I don't know if they still offer it with the combo but all the reels they do offer are good to start out with IMHO. That way you can get into it pretty cheap and if you decide you don't like it you won't be out a hole lot of money. As I can't justify spending 3 or 4 hundred dollars for a set up when some of the lower price ones work just as good. If you want to check some out locally check and see if there is a Gander Mountain close to you they have some Redding (sp)? combo's that will run you about 100 bucks also. Only other thing you might need with the Cabalas combo is another line but the one I got with my combo had done me just fine for the past 2 1/2 yrs. as it's a Cortland line just repackaged for Cabalas.Later Matt


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

I have been fly fishing for a while now and still use my cheap scientific anglers beginner combo. I caught a nice steelhead on it on the chagrin two years ago and have also landed some nice sheepshead on it so it's pretty durable. They run about 50 to 70 bucks depending on where u get 'em. I got mine at bass pro but wal mart usually carries 'em too.


----------



## cuwoohio (Apr 29, 2004)

Cabellas is a good place to start. I too am new, so I can't really
give good info on the equipment. I can tell you to to get your setup
ASAP, and give yourself time to practice, practice, practice. 
Get and open area, with plenty of room and start casting. Work on the various knots you will need to tie, and do your research. The folks on this 
site will give you lots of good advice, and there are several good sites
on the net to help also. 
For me, it's been a blast learning the new techniques. Flyfishing is a totally 
different animal, but there is a purity about it that any true fisherman should 
enjoy. It makes you truely understand your opponent, and thus will
help you on every other type of fishing. I believe it would be a huge 
advantage to you for all of your fishing adventures.
Good luck, and from one beginner to another. and good angling.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is one if not the best all round fly fishing site on the web www.flyanglersonline.com they have all you need to know and if not put a post on the BB and usually with in a few minutes you will have your answer or they will point you where to get it at and if you want to start tying flies they have a beginners section on that also as they have been on the web since 1997 and have tons of fly patterns all so. As there are a few of us on here that belong there all so. The main thing is not to be afraid to ask any questions as there are no dumb ones unless you don't ask it. If you need any other help feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll do what I can to help you out. Later Matt


----------

